# Centuries within 4 +/- Hours of Chattanooga, TN?



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm doing #4 for the season this coming weekend in Franklin, TN with the Harpeth River. Other than the Jackson County Brevet in Braselton, GA in mid-June, there's nothing in the area (4 hour-ish drive time from Chattanooga). :mad2:

If anyone knows of anything, please post it here. :thumbsup:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

If you want to do some climbing... 

Blue Ridge Breakaway - Haywood County NC -


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

The Cartersville Century is June 30 in Cartersville, Ga.; the Chattooga Century is Aug. 11 in Summerville, Ga., the Sunrise Century is Sept. 1 in Clarksville; the Six Gap is Sept. 30 in Dahlonega, Ga.; and I think the Sequatchie Valley Century is Oct. 6 in Dunlap, Tenn. Those are ones to look at.


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

The Tour de Wayne, Wayne County, Collinwood, TN is June 9th. 

According to Google Maps that 176 miles to your west. It was recommended to me by a friend though I have a conflict this year.

Wayne County, Tennessee - Chamber of Commerce - Tour de Wayne


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Two others:
Elk River Valley in Tullahoma, Tenn., Sept. 8 and the Backroads Century in Cartersville, Ga., on Sept. 15. You might check out Active.com for some others.


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

The WC Handy Bike Ride in Florence, AL is July 28, 2012. My first century ride way back in 1985(?). Fond memories.

W C Handy 3 State Bike Ride


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Tks for the info guys. 

A couple of these I knew about, but most I didn't. 

When I posted this yesterday, I was looking for centuries in the immediate future...i.e., June, July, August, so on. I was on a Monster-Drink high, apparently, thinking "I'll just do a century EVERY weekend for the summer!" After I slept, however, I now think I'll be fine with one or two a month.  Besides, if I'm riding EVERY weekend out of town, I won't be able to use muh boat. 

I wish my local bike club would have more, and longer rides on the weekends. Seems as though in the spring they were all over, and now that the season is here and in full swing, it's slim pickin's in the ride department.


----------



## tacoracer (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.smwbikeclub.org/event/cherohala-challenge-2012/


Cherohala Challenge.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

tacoracer said:


> Cherohala Challenge 2012 | Smoky Mountain Wheelmen
> 
> 
> Cherohala Challenge.



Damnit!

That's the one I've heard about and couldn't find. :mad2:

I've already signed up for the Jackson County Brevet and it's the same day. :mad2: :mad2:


----------

